# Debilitating weakness



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I finished the tapes about a week ago, and seem to be having a bit of a set back. The last three days, problems with D. Immodium helped the D, itself, but not the debilitating weakness which frequently accompanies it. Two questions: 1) what causes this weakness? and 2) is there anything to do about it? The D doesn't slow me down, but the weakness brings me to a crashing halt. I can only sit in a chair and read or watch television. Betty B.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Betty, Sorry to hear of your problems...I can get really tired too sometimes! First of all, the recurring D doesn't mean a setback. Sometimes the mind- armies are still at it, and your symptoms will lessen over time. Everyone is different in the improvement rate, and quality. I completed the sessions over a year ago, and am just now seeing much better results because the subconscious mind deals with the areas and issues it needs to deal with first! So don't feel it is really a set back. Secondly, ALL individuals have D and weakness from time to time, not just IBSers, and sometimes we have to take that into consideration.Regarding your specific questions:Cause and what to do about your weakness: D can indeed cause weakness, especially if it has lasted three days. Certainly you may be losing vitamins and minerals with the D. Check your diet and take rest as you need to. Do the fluid bit, and if you really feel the need the gatorade bit; only you know what level you are at. But as well meaning as we can be here on the BB, it would be irresponsible for anyone to give you a definitive cause of your weakness. If it doesn't go away soon, then talk to your doctor.You also can listen to the second session with the wheel, as this relates to motility regulation. But also don't rule out the fact that you may have an intestional bug!!!!Take care now, and hope you are better soon!


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Marilyn, thanks for your encouragment. It does help. Also, I'm not sure what "second session of the wheel" is. Sorry to be so dense. Betty B.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Betty, I am sorry to not explain myself better. I am referring to the second session of the IBS Audio Program (Tape or CD 2, side/track one) where the imagery of the wheel that spins fast or slowly represents the digestive system, and using the pedals, etc. Also, you do not have to actively do anything, just listen. If you feel you are still having D, this is the session that directly deals with this. However, you do not have to listen again; improvements can and do continue over time anyway. For pain, you can listen to "starflakes" or side/track 2 of the 2nd tape or CD. This may address the weakness as well; but I think you will progress even without doing this. And again, if you are not feeling better soon, then do see the doc!!!! (No matter if it is IBS in origin or not!) Take care of yourself and hope this answered your question!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BW, I am not sure what weekness your refering too? Waht part of the body or aare you talking about fatigue?Let me know.Don't worry about the setback, you will re-adjust and it maybe wise to listen to side two again and to listen to your favorite sides for a little while, to get you back on track and ward off the mind armies.


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Eric, the weakness is in my arms and legs. Especially knees and thighs, as well as forearms. I feel as if I have a severe flu, and can barely get myself from my chair to the bathroom, kitchen, etc. I'm also light headed and have trouble concentrating.It's occurred to me that Marilyn may be right, that this time I have a bug. Still, this weakness has been the part of IBS which has affected my life the most severely. (I've had it about 20 years.) Betty B.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bettty, One of the things about IBS, is that there are so many issues involved with it. Certainly days of D can lead to symptoms of weakness and fatigue and depression. But so can other things like the flu. IBS is not typically characterized by the weakness you outline in the arms and legs, etc. But certainly, severe D can cause your whole system to become listless, etc. so it is kind of a diagnostic garbage can!!!!I would suggest that you might want to give the nurse, or your doc a call, because even though we have well-intentioned hearts here on the BB, it is no substitute for professional care. It does sound like you may have the flu which certaily leads to muscle weakness. But we are not docs here, (well some may be, but I am not, and neither is Eric) and so we would both hate to have you be suffering needlessly, when a call to your doc might be the best route to recovery!!! If then the doc says it is part of your IBS symptomology most likely secondary to your D, then I would proceed with the other suggestions (listening to the tapes as desired.)Another thing, may be diet related, there are many other causes for weakness. And I had lots of symptoms which were "blamed" on IBS, and ended up with two surgeries for me that were totally NON-IBS. So we IBSers have to keep our wits about us!!Take care, now Betty, and I sure hope that this gets resolved for you soon.... ((HUG)).


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Betty, I agree with Marilyn on this, you need to see a doctor on this and see what they say could be causing it.


----------



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Sorry to be difficult, but when it comes to IBS, my doctor seems not to care much. I think she's frustrated because she doesn't know what to do. As for the weakness, the doctor I was seeing when IBS was first diagnosed said it's a common problem with IBS sufferers. I've found this to be true. It (the weakness)also was noted in some of the of the M.D.-generated discussions in the early Lotromil (SP???) discussions. Right now, the D has slacked off and the weakness has disappeared, so in that respect I'm fine, although the D is still somewhat present.Now to my real question, I've been listening to side 2, tape one the past three days. Should I go ahead and listen to the rest of the tapes in the outline-directions printed on the leaflet? Just listen to things here and there? I guess I'm confused as to what to do next.Thanks for all your help and your patience with me.Sincerely,Betty B.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Betty, no problem.The chemicals that are out of whack with IBS control a lot of the bodies functions.Good to hear your doinng well that's great.







My suggestions at this time is just to keep listening via the schedule, as all it will do is reinforce the positive outcomes already taking place. If you have questions with that let us know.Do you do any excersise?


----------

